# Just Starting- Would Like Help, Please



## ejwlaf (Nov 14, 2006)

My partner and I have a great number of slogans which we have copy protected. We are now hoping to find a good solution for the different components to turning this into a successful business. Any ideas that you can share on where to find good solutions for fulfillment (making ans shipping), setting up the right e-commerce site and or links, ability to track sales (audit the fulfillment house), etc would be great. How to place shirts as a section on an up and running successful site of someone else? Thanks for your thoughful ideas!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Eric, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

Your best bet might be to go ahead and test the various free fulfillment services to see which works best for your needs.

It doesn't have to be as complicated as "auditing" the fulfillment house. They are established companies that show you ongoing sales stats.

Check out the offerings of www.cafepress.com and www.spreadshirt.com and see which one works best for you. There's no obligation to stay with either one once you've tried them out.

You'll find a lot of your questions may be already answered by previous discussions in the forum if you check out the forum search.


----------

